# Nurse hopes to have world's 1st baby from transplanted womb from her own mother



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Science is moving so fast- lets hope they can cover all our problems by the end of the decade!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2050401/Married-nurse-hopes-worlds-baby-womb-transplant-donated-MOTHER.html

/links


----------

